# Whitco Marine



## Geoff Clode

Hi My name is Geoff Clode, I attended Poplar nautical college and sailed with Houlder bros. I joined Whitco in 1972, My first ship was the London Clipper leaving her in Japan. I then joined the cardiff Clipper leaving her in Cardiff of all places!. I then attended South shields for my 2nds ticket aafter which I joined the Cardiff Clipper again leaving her in Panama. My final trip with Whitco was the Temple Bar which we took to Canada leaving her in Cardiff. If any of my shipmates are out there I would like to hear from them I am from Hartlepool but have lived and worked in Grimsby for the last 6 yrs.(Thumb)


----------



## WilliamH

Hello Geoff, I was with Whitco in the early seventies, I stood by two new buildings, Marengo and Chrysantima then sailed on the Orange, Iris Queen and Orchidea and as part of riding crew on Gladiola when she was towed from Equador to Sweden. Some of the names I remember in the company were Capts Rick Wood, Bob Lockie, Vic Bloomfield, Rawlings. Engineers Roy Flaherty,
John Monroe, Jimmy McVey, Don Brown, John Prentice and Radio officer Harry Morgan. There are many more but I cant' remember the names right now.


----------



## Geoff Clode

Hi Bill, Sailed with Don Brown, creat lad, welsh. Im the same as you, memory fading. I have some photos in Hatlepool, next time I go home will duplicate and send them. When we commissioned CEGB ships in Pool I found a pair of Whitco overalls! Worked at Smiths myself, thats were the Clippers were built. The Edinburgh Clipperr lost Her full cargo and wea berthed in Casablanca. I did a trip on the Temple Bar and was going to stand-by the Swedish Wasa getting built but had an arguement with the Old Man on the Bar and he put the spoke in for me! Great memories, wish I was just joining them again. Geoff


----------



## TonyB aka Berni

Glad to see there are some ex Whitco lads around. The whole company seems not to appear much on line. First trip with them was on Finnish Wasa then other ships London Clipper, Liverpool Clipper, Cayman/Smara and finally Korshamn.


----------



## cubpilot

one trip on London Clipper. worst ship i ever sailed on and was glad to get off. joined in Japan to find one generator had to be dismantled entirely to replace crankshaft. that was the start of the troubles that ranged from a cylinder liner replacement at sea, failure of the reefer plant when 3/4 loaded with fish and bananas and plenty of other incidents. 
the ship may have been bad but that was compensated for by a decent crowd on board.


----------



## China hand

I stood by and was on Cornish Wasa for her first eventful year. What a year it was! Cornish Wasa, WASA? Was a ship once. Became more of a tourist site in Port Everglades.(K)


----------



## alan ward

I joined Whitco in 1972 joining the Chrysantema in Aalborg stayed on her for over 6 months from the maiden voyage and left her in Nagoya and flew home,the journey took three days.Then a short 4 months on the Labrador Clipper joined her in Balboa with a couple of other blokes and no baggage(that was in Caracas)next 8 months on the Orchidea having an absolute ball,finally my last trip on the Temple Bar.What a heap that was.A couple of years ago I was on holiday in the Canaries and I met a couple from Iceland who knew an engineer that I had the pleasure of sailing with twice Gordon Kincla what are the chances of that?He had emigrated to Reykjavik,he woks in the Falklands and his missus rears Icelandic sheepdogs.


----------



## R815614

was on fyffes ship MUSA WHEN TAKEN OVER BY whitco then sailed on Swedish and Scottish wasa,that wasfrom 76 to 78 and then they were taken over by SALEN UK.ALSO SAILED ON IRISH AND SPANISH WASA. EDDIE R815614.


----------



## alan ward

alan ward said:


> I joined Whitco in 1972 joining the Chrysantema in Aalborg stayed on her for over 6 months from the maiden voyage and left her in Nagoya and flew home,the journey took three days.Then a short 4 months on the Labrador Clipper joined her in Balboa with a couple of other blokes and no baggage(that was in Caracas)next 8 months on the Orchidea having an absolute ball,finally my last trip on the Temple Bar.What a heap that was.A couple of years ago I was on holiday in the Canaries and I met a couple from Iceland who knew an engineer that I had the pleasure of sailing with twice Gordon Kincla what are the chances of that?He had emigrated to Reykjavik,he woks in the Falklands and his missus rears Icelandic sheepdogs.


Having just re-read this post perhaps I should correct it and say that Gordon WORKS in the Falklands and his missus BREEDS sheepdogs just to clear up any misunderstandings!


----------



## WilliamH

alan ward said:


> I joined Whitco in 1972 joining the Chrysantema in Aalborg stayed on her for over 6 months from the maiden voyage and left her in Nagoya and flew home,the journey took three days.Then a short 4 months on the Labrador Clipper joined her in Balboa with a couple of other blokes and no baggage(that was in Caracas)next 8 months on the Orchidea having an absolute ball,finally my last trip on the Temple Bar.What a heap that was.A couple of years ago I was on holiday in the Canaries and I met a couple from Iceland who knew an engineer that I had the pleasure of sailing with twice Gordon Kincla what are the chances of that?He had emigrated to Reykjavik,he woks in the Falklands and his missus rears Icelandic sheepdogs.


I stood by the Chrysantema, while she was building in Aalborg, I was sent to the Orange before she sailed, I think the C.E that sailed her out was Roddericks. I was on the Orchidea from March74 to July 74, the Captain's name was Rawlings I can't remember his first name. I don't think we have ever met but we seem to have been on the same ships at almost the same time, I remember from one of your earlier posts you were on ED's Kohima in the same year that I was.


----------



## alan ward

William,I joined the Chrysantema in Aalborg early 73 in a snowy,bitterly cold Danish winter.We were all staying in the Seamans home near to the yard.If I remember correctly we got about $18 a day subsistance,enough for the hotel,food and ale at Carla`s Bar.Because of the weather they worked a very short day finishing about 1pm.The C/E was a welshman and I think Rodderick was his name,the 2/E was Cliff Mills,now sadly deceased,the Old Man was Tony Ireland,who I sailed with again on the Orchidea.I can`t remember the mates name but he looked like a Gurkha and was relieved by Paul Rugg ex-Clan Line I am so annoyed that I can`t recall the 2/O`s name he is one of my most unforgettable characters he stood in for the mate for a while and had to give the horrible Hartlepool Bosun an enema.He appeared at the bar/saloon door shaking with rage saying`You don`t understand.....it`s my birthday`quite what that had to do with it is beyond me.I`ve just remembered his name John Henry Clamp from Otley,Ilkley somewhere like that.I was on that ship so long and so long ago I have forgotten most peoples names.We had an enormous number of people on board.Shlomo Bentov and another bloke from Maritime Fruit Carriers,an Israeli lecky George,an aussie J/E John Charles Herman,a R/E Hartlepool called Colin,3/O Brian from the New Forest and a very public school Friggie who was a knob.A Danish urantee C/E,4 Swiss guys from Honey well over seeing the computer.Certainly the best boat I sailed on in 10 years,the best money,conditions,catering rate,leave,shipmates and above all runs.

Long Beach,Japan,Hong Kong load again in Japan and up to Northwest States to unload and then do it again.Round and round.I left her in Nagoya and felt completely bereft and very lonely standing on the quay when signed off.


----------



## John Raffell

These posts don't half jog the mammeries. I remember Cap'n Rawlings. He was on the Orchidea with his missus when we has the engine room fire. I think it was the lub oil manifold splitting and squirting over the gene t/c. Either that or the gene fuel cooling to the nozzles being bypassed, can't really remember. Anyway the Cap'n put the CO2 on the engine room to put out the fire (correctly I feel in retrospect) and there was a cleaner in the fridge flat that was rescued by the heroic chief and the mate.
First trip fiver after cadetting in Shaw Sav. was I impressed, exciting times as we were on the news.

I remember Kieth Canwell and his tattoo, the Irish second mate who was going to get married to a lovely Jewish family's daughter some where in Florida perhaps and last, but not least Sam Murphy the biggest bosun in the world!

The lecky (can't remember his name but he used to tell great stories about the Antarctic Survey) and I ran down the engine room after donning a hard hat and grabbing a firex. Got to the stores level and could only see a red glow in the bilges! Started to get wet with diesel vapour so decided to bugger out. We went up to the double doors used to remove the liners from the engine room and some dick of a steward had wired the handles closed as they were rattling. Luckily some one was passing and heard our banging. Mustered on deck and gassed the engine room-did the business and probably saved the ship.


----------



## John Raffell

*Orchidea*

Anyone recognise these chaps?


----------



## Joe w

*Clipper boats*

I first sailed on the clipper boats first one was the Bristol then the Edinburg , bit of a nightmare with fuel oil spills every time the ginger beers transferred bunkers until the old man told them next time you spill you clean up and after that I think it was only one time.
Remember the old man was was called Pinkerton smashing guy the other was John Adams again couldn't sail with a better guy.
Then the company went and took over management of those M boats, I joined the Matina a right mess and traded world wide as they were designed to do central America and back, on the runs we were on water rationing was the norm as all toilets were fresh water as well so 45 gallon oil drums placed all over the boat to flush the toilets but the run was good after being struck in the Gulf with banana'a and after leaving having to dump 186,000 cases as they were rejected because they showed signed of sweat, outside 35 degree heat holds +9 work that one out!!!! (Paid for what was received in factory)
After that great time in the far east Philipines to Japan regular run then dry dock Japan then down to Aussie and Europe.
Personnel at the time in the London officwe Adrian forgot second name for Officers and Alan Dumbulow(Something like that) was ratings. That would be around 1975 to1977


----------



## alan ward

Joe w said:


> I first sailed on the clipper boats first one was the Bristol then the Edinburg , bit of a nightmare with fuel oil spills every time the ginger beers transferred bunkers until the old man told them next time you spill you clean up and after that I think it was only one time.
> Remember the old man was was called Pinkerton smashing guy the other was John Adams again couldn't sail with a better guy.
> Then the company went and took over management of those M boats, I joined the Matina a right mess and traded world wide as they were designed to do central America and back, on the runs we were on water rationing was the norm as all toilets were fresh water as well so 45 gallon oil drums placed all over the boat to flush the toilets but the run was good after being struck in the Gulf with banana'a and after leaving having to dump 186,000 cases as they were rejected because they showed signed of sweat, outside 35 degree heat holds +9 work that one out!!!! (Paid for what was received in factory)
> After that great time in the far east Philipines to Japan regular run then dry dock Japan then down to Aussie and Europe.
> Personnel at the time in the London officwe Adrian forgot second name for Officers and Alan Dumbulow(Something like that) was ratings. That would be around 1975 to1977


Marie McCarthy was officers personnel,is that Ray Sandercock in uniform with a beard?


----------



## alan ward

#88 far left white shirt,tie,dark beard I recognise him.He was the C/E when i was on the Orchidea,we had a week in HK because she wasn`t there when we arrived can`t remember his name a Geordie I recall.


----------



## WilliamH

Yes that's Ray Sandercock, he was the 2/e when I sailed on Orchidea. He was British but lived in Fort Lauderdale in Florida, I'm the one standing in front of him at the bar, I think it is the night I paid off in Hong Kong, 15/7/1974. The other guy in the picture is the 3rd mate his first name was Athel.


----------



## alan ward

That`s right if I remember rightly Rays wife was a bit older than him,he used to wear a sweatshirt with RAGS on the front Raymond Arthur Graham(?) Sandercock.I liked him,a decent guy isn`t it strange how certain things stick in your mind,I can`t remember the names of half the men I sailed with but recall his maroon sweatshirt with clarity,maybe because it was s**t!


----------



## alan ward

On another note,I worked for ED`s,Harrisons,CPS,private yachts,Sugar Line and Whitco and of them all I remember Whitco with the most affection.Because they were around for such a short time they get overlooked but I don`t have ONE unhappy memory,great ships,times,runs,crews,pay,leave it was a four year holiday.I think it was the change from the hidebound,traditional lines with habits coming from centuries of trading they were much fresher and modern.Shame they ended up the way they did.


----------



## alan ward

John Raffell said:


> Anyone recognise these chaps?




Bugger me! you`ve just posted a new photo in addition to the ones already up.Imagine my shock to see myself and my ex-wife.I am standing in front of the dartboard with Diane in front of me.We did sail together then?The blonde bloke with his wife sitting down in front are Steve and Kath Moss he was the r/o from Wigan.that`s the old Man,his wife and his two boys on the left and i can`t remember the names of the others.The third mate was an irish bloke called Eddie his surname will come back to me he lived on Bear Island off the east coast,one of his cousins turned up at my pub near RAF Stafford,we flew out with that C/E with the dyed black beard.I think the OM and others changed when we got to Long Beach the first trip.2/Mate was Alan Young,Have you got any more?


----------



## OllieUK

Forgot I had sailed on this ship until I read the posts..
I was 2nd stwd on the Orcidea 1974 joined in Hull paid off in West Africa.
We left Hull went through the Panama Canal then up to Long Beach - Japan - Phillipines - Japan - back to Long Beach - Hong Kong - Okinawa - Japan. We loaded cars for West Africa at that time there was a huge waiting time for ships to berth at Lagos. 
Brilliant Crew, Brilliant Food ( John Beattie Irish man and his son were chief cook and 2nd cook ) Brilliant pay. The purser said to me 1 day, You work 8 hours, you get 8 hours overtime and you sleep 8 hours.. Fantastic ports of call. 
Brilliant ship.


----------



## John Raffell

I remember the RO & his missus Kath, a lovely couple. I was sitting in the bar when the hairy little chippy came in, SB naked! I remember the japanesies faces looking through the windows as he nonchalantly leaned on the bar and ordered a pint. There seemed to be a thing on that ship for streaking. Kaths face was a peach, I'll never forget it. She must have thought "What is this I have got myself into!" I hace a pic of Athel Poonahs bum running along the outside alleyway passed the stevadores. 
I'm the long hair standing in front of the dart board in pic 3 with budgie (lecky) on my left. I think the chubby guy far left was an electrician too?


----------



## FrankGil

WilliamH said:


> Hello Geoff, I was with Whitco in the early seventies, I stood by two new buildings, Marengo and Chrysantima then sailed on the Orange, Iris Queen and Orchidea and as part of riding crew on Gladiola when she was towed from Equador to Sweden. Some of the names I remember in the company were Capts Rick Wood, Bob Lockie, Vic Bloomfield, Rawlings. Engineers Roy Flaherty,
> John Monroe, Jimmy McVey, Don Brown, John Prentice and Radio officer Harry Morgan. There are many more but I cant' remember the names right now.


Hi William I sailed as lecky on the Orange in late 1972 and the Lapland in 73,it was a good company but I cannot remember the names of many of the guys
frankGil


----------



## WilliamH

Hello Frank, I think you must have been there before me, I joined the Orange in Bolivar 21/2/73' , the Capt. was Rick Woods later replaced by Bob Lockie and Chief Eng was Robbie White , I was Second Eng. The electrician onboard then, I can't remember his name, but I remember he was a vegetarian. The freezers name was Jimmy Veekens ( I don' know how his name was spelt), he was from Redcar I think.

Best regards Bill Hayes.


----------



## WilliamH

John Raffell said:


> I remember the RO & his missus Kath, a lovely couple. I was sitting in the bar when the hairy little chippy came in, SB naked! I remember the japanesies faces looking through the windows as he nonchalantly leaned on the bar and ordered a pint. There seemed to be a thing on that ship for streaking. Kaths face was a peach, I'll never forget it. She must have thought "What is this I have got myself into!" I hace a pic of Athel Poonahs bum running along the outside alleyway passed the stevadores.
> I'm the long hair standing in front of the dart board in pic 3 with budgie (lecky) on my left. I think the chubby guy far left was an electrician too?


John I remember the hairy chippie incident , I put him up to it. The story was, I was doing the freezers job so he could get a run ashore that night, when we finished cargo about 10pm and staggered into the bar it was full of Japanese tallie clerks writing up there work sheets or something , we told them to vacate but nothing happened so I went round to the crew bar saw chip pie and offered him free beer if he would walk into the officers bar and order a beer, this he did and the very embarrassed Japanese made a rush for the door. Problem solved I thought, until ( I thought it was a Junior Eng and his wife) walked into the bar, the girl came up to the bar and without batting an eyelid said, hello chippie. I think it was while the ship was in Kobe.


----------



## WilliamH

Re my last post, I forgot to say the chippie's body was covered in hair and I asked hin to come into the officers bar naked, he did.


----------



## alan ward

John I joined in HK when you left that`s why we didn`t meet.I`ve got a photo of that little chippie taken in Tokyo dry docks if i could find a way of loading photos onto the pc and then posting I`d do it but unless they`re digital I`m having problems.We kept in touch with Steve and Kath s they lived not far from us in Liverpool but as with all things drifted apart mainly because our times at home didn`t coincide.


----------



## FrankGil

WilliamH said:


> Hello Frank, I think you must have been there before me, I joined the Orange in Bolivar 21/2/73' , the Capt. was Rick Woods later replaced by Bob Lockie and Chief Eng was Robbie White , I was Second Eng. The electrician onboard then, I can't remember his name, but I remember he was a vegetarian. The freezers name was Jimmy Veekens ( I don' know how his name was spelt), he was from Redcar I think.
> 
> Best regards Bill Hayes.


Hi Bill,your right,I paid off in Hong Kong 30/1/72.


----------



## OllieUK

OllieUK said:


> Forgot I had sailed on the Orchidea until I read the posts..
> I was 2nd stwd on the Orcidea 1975 joined in Hull paid off in West Africa.
> We left Hull went through the Panama Canal then up to Long Beach - Japan - Phillipines - Japan - back to Long Beach - Hong Kong - Okinawa - Japan. We loaded cars for West Africa at that time there was a huge waiting time for ships to berth at Lagos.
> Brilliant Crew, Brilliant Food ( John Beattie Irish man and his son were chief cook and 2nd cook ) Brilliant pay. The purser said to me 1 day, You work 8 hours, you get 8 hours overtime and you sleep 8 hours.. Fantastic ports of call.
> Brilliant ship.


A few pics from Fancy Dress crew bar. 
2nd mate came as a "Dirty Old Man" with his wife. 
The 2nd Eng came as "Lawrence of Arabia" with his wife and son, I also think the Lecky was there as a "Cream Cracker". (Hippy)(Hippy)
Notice how young we all looked . LOL


----------



## John Raffell

Hi Bill
I remember Jimmy Veekens from Redcar! He was 2nd reefer on the Ceramic when I was a cadet in Shaw Savill back in 71/72. There was a mad jock as Chief Reef and his drinking buddy a scouse called Pete ***.
Memories!!!
John R.


----------



## alan chalmers

Just found this and was 5/e on the Lapland till about June 73 when I payed off in Japan. I think I was with WilliamH on the Iris Queen, as 4/e joined in Japan from the Teeside Clipper who was anchored of Kobe with meat. Did the guarantee dry dock in Aalborg. The only other names I can remember is Malcolm Carr 3/e and Bob Pannell 2/e. I think the next chief was Alister Atkinson.
I was on the Newcastle Clipper when the Gladiola was being towed out of the Panama Canal after the fire in Equador.
Went on to sail on 5 Clipper class ships in all ranks and sailed with a lot of the names mentioned.


----------



## WilliamH

alan chalmers said:


> Just found this and was 5/e on the Lapland till about June 73 when I payed off in Japan. I think I was with WilliamH on the Iris Queen, as 4/e joined in Japan from the Teeside Clipper who was anchored of Kobe with meat. Did the guarantee dry dock in Aalborg. The only other names I can remember is Malcolm Carr 3/e and Bob Pannell 2/e. I think the next chief was Alister Atkinson.
> I was on the Newcastle Clipper when the Gladiola was being towed out of the Panama Canal after the fire in Equador.
> Went on to sail on 5 Clipper class ships in all ranks and
> sailed with a lot of the names mentioned.


Yes Alan we must have been on the Iris Queen at the same time because Malcolm Carr ( known as Mac) and Bob Pannel were there at the same time as me. I am wracking my brain but I can't put a face to your name. 
I was a member of the six man riding crew on the Gladiola, that you saw being towed out of the Panama Canal.
Whitco was a great company to work for, fortunately I got out before the "crash".
Best regards Bill Hayes


----------



## alan chalmers

I was with them till about 84 when made redundant when they lost manning for about half the ships. Salen went bust the next year. Sailed as 5/e to c/e with them. Did a few trips on the Snow boats, they left a bit to be desired, plenty problems with the CPP. Also generators ran on fuel oil, had a few smash ups. Spent 27 years on supply boats working month on moth off. Good to find a few names from deep sea.
Alan Chalmers
went fishing from a life boat at Golfito.


----------



## steevo

Joe w said:


> I first sailed on the clipper boats first one was the Bristol then the Edinburg , bit of a nightmare with fuel oil spills every time the ginger beers transferred bunkers until the old man told them next time you spill you clean up and after that I think it was only one time.
> Remember the old man was was called Pinkerton smashing guy the other was John Adams again couldn't sail with a better guy.
> Then the company went and took over management of those M boats, I joined the Matina a right mess and traded world wide as they were designed to do central America and back, on the runs we were on water rationing was the norm as all toilets were fresh water as well so 45 gallon oil drums placed all over the boat to flush the toilets but the run was good after being struck in the Gulf with banana'a and after leaving having to dump 186,000 cases as they were rejected because they showed signed of sweat, outside 35 degree heat holds +9 work that one out!!!! (Paid for what was received in factory)
> After that great time in the far east Philipines to Japan regular run then dry dock Japan then down to Aussie and Europe.
> Personnel at the time in the London officwe Adrian forgot second name for Officers and Alan Dumbulow(Something like that) was ratings. That would be around 1975 to1977


alan dumelow looked after ratings i picked up the ships mail a few times from the office near tower of london across river


----------



## Tanuki

Alan Dumelow was a Junior Purser on the Pendennis Castle. He went on leave and I joined in his place in 1972. All I ever heard was: 'Alan used to do it this way', 'Alan would have the job done by now', 'Alan held the most amazing cabin parties', etc etc ad nauseum. It got so that the name 'Alan Dumelow' really grated on my nerves.

Years later (1977) I applied for a job as Purser Catering Officer with Whitco and low and behold I got called in for an interview with Alan who was the Personnel Officer. Loveliest guy you could get to meet. (I got the job). Whilst working in the office, waiting for a ship, I remember going for a few bevvies at the local every lunch time and Alan explained he needed to drink 4 pints. He only had one kidney and his doctor said he must regularly flush out this remaining kidney. The Dr explained that really he should be drinking 4 pints of water daily, but realistically he knew patients would eventually stray from this regime, so advised them to substitute beer, which served the same purpose (but probably didn't do much for their livers).


----------



## Haydog1954

Hi was on a lot of the clipper boats in the 70s.most of the time long beach Japan south America back to long beach.on a lot of them ran the bar.had some brilliant buddy's on them.i remember in Ecuador me and the chippy got in a fight with the dockers over a taxi ride.we got locked up for a week.the ship sailed.then we stopped in a ***** house for a few days when we got out because couldn't get a flight.brilliant that was.then flew home and had to wait for ship to dock in Cardiff to pay off.Think that was Cardiff Clipper but memory gone a bit.Kev Haywood from grimsby


----------



## Haydog1954

Used to ship out with a steward on the clipper boats from Oxford called Graham Gouge.we shipped out a few times if anybody remembers


----------



## Ratz57

Hi, I joined Temple Hall Dec 1976 in Leith , & left June 1977 in Moji Japan, I was a steward , had a great time & some fantastic ports in our 7 months, (Although chief Steward was a psycho from North East) then Joined Swedish Wasa in July 1977-November 1977, re joined Temple Hall Dec 77 & signed off Dec 77. Met some great crews & officers & still in contact with a couple from firsdt trip on Temple Hall, was a great Company to work with until Salen UK took over.


----------



## Katrinahurricane

WilliamH said:


> Hello Geoff, I was with Whitco in the early seventies, I stood by two new buildings, Marengo and Chrysantima then sailed on the Orange, Iris Queen and Orchidea and as part of riding crew on Gladiola when she was towed from Equador to Sweden. Some of the names I remember in the company were Capts Rick Wood, Bob Lockie, Vic Bloomfield, Rawlings. Engineers Roy Flaherty,
> John Monroe, Jimmy McVey, Don Brown, John Prentice and Radio officer Harry Morgan. There are many more but I cant' remember the names right now.


----------



## Katrinahurricane

Cardiff clipper a lil girl Katrina anyone remember me


----------



## Mick green

Geoff Clode said:


> Hi My name is Geoff Clode, I attended Poplar nautical college and sailed with Houlder bros. I joined Whitco in 1972, My first ship was the London Clipper leaving her in Japan. I then joined the cardiff Clipper leaving her in Cardiff of all places!. I then attended South shields for my 2nds ticket aafter which I joined the Cardiff Clipper again leaving her in Panama. My final trip with Whitco was the Temple Bar which we took to Canada leaving her in Cardiff. If any of my shipmates are out there I would like to hear from them I am from Hartlepool but have lived and worked in Grimsby for the last 6 yrs.(Thumb)


I was with whitco from 1974 Labrador clipper till 1981


TonyB aka Berni said:


> Glad to see there are some ex Whitco lads around. The whole company seems not to appear much on line. First trip with them was on Finnish Wasa then other ships London Clipper, Liverpool Clipper, Cayman/Smara and finally Korshamn.


I did 7 years with them in catering brilliant company


----------



## Mick green

Katrinahurricane said:


> Cardiff clipper a lil girl Katrina anyone remember me


I remember u and u're dad bill I came to see u in vancouv


----------



## Mick green

Katrinahurricane said:


> Cardiff clipper a lil girl Katrina anyone remember me


I remember u and u're dad bill I came to see u in Vancouver


----------



## Mick green

I was with whitco in catering from 1974 till 1981 does anyone remember Mick overtime green




Geoff Clode said:


> Hi My name is Geoff Clode, I attended Poplar nautical college and sailed with Houlder bros. I joined Whitco in 1972, My first ship was the London Clipper leaving her in Japan. I then joined the cardiff Clipper leaving her in Cardiff of all places!. I then attended South shields for my 2nds ticket aafter which I joined the Cardiff Clipper again leaving her in Panama. My final trip with Whitco was the Temple Bar which we took to Canada leaving her in Cardiff. If any of my shipmates are out there I would like to hear from them I am from Hartlepool but have lived and worked in Grimsby for the last 6 yrs.(Thumb)


I was with them fir 7 years


Katrinahurricane said:


> Cardiff clipper a lil girl Katrina anyone remember me


Yes I remember u and u're dad bill and mum


----------



## Mick green

Katrinahurricane said:


> Cardiff clipper a lil girl Katrina anyone remember me


Yes Katrina I remember u very well and mum and dad bill was purser I visited u in Vancouver once


----------



## Mick green

Mick green said:


> I remember u and u're dad bill I came to see u in Vancouver





Mick green said:


> I was with whitco in catering from 1974 till 1981 does anyone remember Mick overtime green
> 
> 
> 
> I was with them fir 7 years
> 
> Yes I remember u and u're dad bill and mum


I'd love Katrina to get in touch must be in u're 50s now u must remember Mick green


----------



## Grossartig

Ratz57 said:


> Hi, I joined Temple Hall Dec 1976 in Leith , & left June 1977 in Moji Japan, I was a steward , had a great time & some fantastic ports in our 7 months, (Although chief Steward was a psycho from North East) then Joined Swedish Wasa in July 1977-November 1977, re joined Temple Hall Dec 77 & signed off Dec 77. Met some great crews & officers & still in contact with a couple from firsdt trip on Temple Hall, was a great Company to work with until Salen UK took over.


You must have ‘Hall same time as me, I joined in Cadiz then over to Casablanca (did you join there) paid off in Stavanger


----------



## Katrinahurricane

Haydog1954 said:


> Hi was on a lot of the clipper boats in the 70s.most of the time long beach Japan south America back to long beach.on a lot of them ran the bar.had some brilliant buddy's on them.i remember in Ecuador me and the chippy got in a fight with the dockers over a taxi ride.we got locked up for a week.the ship sailed.then we stopped in a *** house for a few days when we got out because couldn't get a flight.brilliant that was.then flew home and had to wait for ship to dock in Cardiff to pay off.Think that was Cardiff Clipper but memory gone a bit.Kev Haywood from grimsby


----------



## Katrinahurricane

mick green pls call me 604 615 2282


----------



## Katrinahurricane

Mick green said:


> I'd love Katrina to get in touch must be in u're 50s now u must remember Mick green


mick green call me 6046152282


----------



## Katrinahurricane

Katrinahurricane said:


> Cardiff clipper a lil girl Katrina anyone remember me


yes i am now in my fiftys i was aboard the cardif clipper from 73 to 75 looking for my friend mick greene


----------



## Katrinahurricane

Katrinahurricane said:


> yes i am now in my fiftys i was aboard the cardif clipper from 73 to 75 looking for my friend mick greene


pls call 604 615 2282


----------



## Katrinahurricane

Mick green said:


> I was with whitco in catering from 1974 till 1981 does anyone remember Mick overtime green
> 
> 
> 
> I was with them fir 7 years
> 
> Yes I remember u and u're dad bill and mum


i knew it was you when i seen the name befpre but didnt know last name 4 sure many years ago now but very excited to say hello


----------



## Katrinahurricane

Geoff Clode said:


> Hi My name is Geoff Clode, I attended Poplar nautical college and sailed with Houlder bros. I joined Whitco in 1972, My first ship was the London Clipper leaving her in Japan. I then joined the cardiff Clipper leaving her in Cardiff of all places!. I then attended South shields for my 2nds ticket aafter which I joined the Cardiff Clipper again leaving her in Panama. My final trip with Whitco was the Temple Bar which we took to Canada leaving her in Cardiff. If any of my shipmates are out there I would like to hear from them I am from Hartlepool but have lived and worked in Grimsby for the last 6 yrs.(Thumb)


i was abourd the cardif clipper early 70 s my dad was cheif steward purser w e murphy


----------



## Katrinahurricane

Grossartig said:


> You must have ‘Hall same time as me, I joined in Cadiz then over to Casablanca (did you join there) paid off in Stavanger


do you remember me


----------



## Katrinahurricane

i remember japan drydock as we were loading and unloading at sea and bad storm wave ripped open hull


----------



## Katrinahurricane

i was only kid aboard ship then and bill murphys daughter


----------



## Katrinahurricane

Katrinahurricane said:


> do you remember me


we joined in casablanka


----------



## sternchallis

alan ward said:


> I joined Whitco in 1972 joining the Chrysantema in Aalborg stayed on her for over 6 months from the maiden voyage and left her in Nagoya and flew home,the journey took three days.Then a short 4 months on the Labrador Clipper joined her in Balboa with a couple of other blokes and no baggage(that was in Caracas)next 8 months on the Orchidea having an absolute ball,finally my last trip on the Temple Bar.What a heap that was.A couple of years ago I was on holiday in the Canaries and I met a couple from Iceland who knew an engineer that I had the pleasure of sailing with twice Gordon Kincla what are the chances of that?He had emigrated to Reykjavik,he woks in the Falklands and his missus rears Icelandic sheepdogs.


Alan,
Labrador Clipper & Newcastle Clipper were bought by BSL with the demise of Salem, renamed Tuscan Star (2) Trojan Star (2) respectively , I joined the Tuscan/Labrador in Dry Dock in Malta 8/77 and we still had a few Salem chaps on board, Peter Earle as 2/E, think Findley was O/m.
She wasn't a bad ship, but taking soundings on fwd fuel tanks by dip yet have a fancy fridge alarm system (that reminded me of Leggo or Travel Scrabble with the coloured bricks) seemed a bit wierd. Even on a 1952 built ship all fuel tanks were on Pneumicators in BSL. The Trojan/Newcastle had the bad fire when bunkering as a diesel sounding pipe was right next to the exhaust side of the generator with a plate to say don't run this engine whilst bunkering. They did and the 3rd lost his life rescuing the x3rd.
They were fast ships built as standby frigates for the Isreali navy, but any sort of a sea and they would roll on wet grass due to insufficient shape aft.
They had bunker connection on the Focsle head straight into a 300 to HFO forepeak tank. Bunkering from there would have been easy filling the deep tanks by gravitation, but we always bunkered midships , so you was pushing it uphill.

I remember we came out of Port Said into the Med and it was having one of is bad hair days was the Med, there was lamb on that night for dinner and it was dry as old sticks, everybody was feeling a bit iffy, _mal de mare_ including the OM.
Seem to remember the Saloon was long tables outboard to inboard with a cambered deck. I believe they got that changed to the BSL arrangement of several smaller tables except the SO table which would be round with 6 places.
Think we were on banana runs.
Someboy had rigged up the Accom Ac condensate water to run into the boiler feed tank and the ECR ac condensate to run into the piston cooling tank. The vap an Alfa Laval churned the water out such that we were asked by the Mate to shut it off for a day or so as it was overflowing on deck on his paintwork.

Pumping bilges was a breeze with the eductor run off the GS/fire pump. They wouldn't allow that now.


----------

